# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Perpanjangan dan pembayaran Iuran keanggotaan

## rubbie

Alow Mas Admin , rasanya tanpa terasa masa keanggotaan saya sudah akan 1 tahun pada september ini, untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan apakah saya langsung kirim saja 210 rb ke rekening yudi hanipurwoko? kalau ada bole minta no hp seseorg yang bisa di konfirmasi dong, terima kasih

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Rubbie...
Langsung aja bayar dan bisa konfirmasi via email ke [email protected] atau telp ke Wijaya dengan Rohim.

----------


## rubbie

thanks om wil, kalau boleh minta no telp atau no hp nya dung  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Rubbie...
Bisa telp ke 021-7279 2849

----------


## rubbie

TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES

TANGGAL

:
	03/09/2010
JAM

:
	09:29:01
NOMOR REFERENSI

:
	35F96DE9-B5F9-32DF-7BB2-BC87E091F660
TUJUAN TRANSFER

:
	4411254261
NAMA

:
	YUDI HANIPURWOKO
JUMLAH

:

Rp. 	210.000,00
BERITA

:
	PERPANJANGAN

:
	KOIS RUBBIE
JENIS TRANSFER

:
	TRANSFER SEKARANG
NOMOR URUT

:
	501819

----------


## rubbie

Thanks om wil, saya post di sini aja bukti transfer saya, untuk Moderator yang melihat tolong di infokan yah ke yang mengurus , thanks banyak sebelumnya

----------


## Koismagazine

> Thanks om wil, saya post di sini aja bukti transfer saya, untuk Moderator yang melihat tolong di infokan yah ke yang mengurus , thanks banyak sebelumnya


Coba cek PM ya Pak...
Terima kasih

----------

